# ***Sports Forum Lunch Thread***



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

It was good to finally meet some more of the sports forum crew today. We'll have to get some other local SF members to attend next time.







On the left from bottom we have: Doc_Holliday23 (GT), BBQBOSS (UGA), Chadair (UF)

On the right from bottom we have: Boudreaux (LSU), BigOx911 (UGA), LanierSpots (Auburn), and then Elfiii (UGA)

And a good time was had by all...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2011)

Yep, im bout to bust a gut. Had to come home and put on my stretchy pants.  

Good to meet you, Spots!  

Oh and me and Les Miles made it through a lunch without cursing each other or throwing any punches.  

Go Falcons! LSU sux!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yep, im bout to bust a gut. Had to come home and put on my stretchy pants.
> 
> Good to meet you, Spots!
> 
> ...



That's okay, I won't tell anyone that you asked me to pick you up a Drew Brees jersey for you the next time I am in NOLA.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 16, 2011)

man, Boody's got his "mug shot" face on.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2011)

Man yall gots to tell folk sooner! Looks like yall had a good time!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 16, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> man, Boody's got his "mug shot" face on.



Most of those LSU/NOLA fans end up here anyways. He was just practicing.   
http://www.gwinnettmugs.com/


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 16, 2011)

Stacy is as ugly as ever I see.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Stacy is as ugly as ever I see.




I see he made a happy plate too. Stacy, I hope you just got yours before everyone else.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 16, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> I see he made a happy plate too. Stacy, I hope you just got yours before everyone else.



Maybe he just skipped breakfast.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah Bradley does look kind of ticked.  I guesss he didn't want to take a break from chowing.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 16, 2011)

Stacy made a bunch of happy plates.    And I may have cleared one or two myself.  

Thanks for the invite guys.  It was great eats and always fun meeting you guys....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2011)

There definitely needed to be more diversity in team representation at that table. Maybe next time I won't be out in Athens and can come help y'all eat that fine cuisine.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It was good to finally meet some more of the sports forum crew today. We'll have to get some other local SF members to attend next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buncha troublemakers.... 
except for my accountant, that is! 

I have GOT to get to Boudreaux's at some point in my life!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 16, 2011)

I use to work three miles from there.  I have eaten at the Family restaurant and Rexall thousands of times..  Never knew that place was even there..    Good grub..


----------



## chadair (Sep 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Stacy is as ugly as ever I see.





greene_dawg said:


> I see he made a happy plate too. Stacy, I hope you just got yours before everyone else.


I was 1st in line Darren 


South GA Dawg said:


> Maybe he just skipped breakfast.


I really did!!  on purpose too



brownceluse said:


> Man yall gots to tell folk sooner! Looks like yall had a good time!


whatcha got goin next Friday??


----------



## tigerfan (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry I missed it Coach.  Hopefully next time.

GEAUX TIGERS


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2011)

chadair said:


> whatcha got goin next Friday??



Thats dirty!


----------



## chadair (Sep 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Thats dirty!



my bad


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 16, 2011)

It was a great time.   I'm just glad we have a safe zone on here where we don't have to be ridiculed like happened at lunch.  Thanks for looking out for us (whoever the team safe zone idea was)


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 16, 2011)

Did you guys all meet through this site? If so....pretty cool!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2011)

Great! Glad to see you big dummies had a good time! Good for you guys! That's what it's all about!

Now, if they ever decide to do a re-make of the movie Deliverance, I doubt any of you guys would be turned down for a part in it.  Just saying.

Anyone else hear dueling banjos while looking at this picture?

Holy Smokes! I just realized something - That really is chadair in his avatar.

All kidding aside, good for you all!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm surprised the feds didn't bring the swat team and get all of y'all in one fell swoop or should it be the guys in white coats who give out free jackets with strapped sleeves!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> I'm surprised the feds didn't bring the swat team and get all of y'all in one fell swoop or should it be the guys in white coats who give out free jackets with strapped sleeves!


They guys in white coats I MIGHT buy, but a bunch of LEO's raiding a restaurant to arrest anyone? NEVER!!! As soon as they hit the door and the smell of that food hit their nostrils it would be game over..


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 17, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> man, Boody's got his "mug shot" face on.



I think his wife has been out of town all week. 



brownceluse said:


> Man yall gots to tell folk sooner! Looks like yall had a good time!



We're gonna do it again in 2-3 weeks. Don't say we didn't tell ya. 



LanierSpots said:


> Stacy made a bunch of happy plates.    And I may have cleared one or two myself.
> 
> Thanks for the invite guys.  It was great eats and always fun meeting you guys....



It was good to meet you Spots! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> There definitely needed to be more diversity in team representation at that table. Maybe next time I won't be out in Athens and can come help y'all eat that fine cuisine.



No excuses next time Bammer! 



rhbama3 said:


> Buncha troublemakers....
> except for my accountant, that is!
> 
> I have GOT to get to Boudreaux's at some point in my life!



You and lakeb/blueduck/junglebabe need to make a road trip up here one Friday and maybe we can duck hunt early Sat morning. 



tigerfan said:


> Sorry I missed it Coach.  Hopefully next time.
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS



Sounds good. Like I said, we'll do it every 2-3 weeks during football season. 



bigox911 said:


> It was a great time.   I'm just glad we have a safe zone on here where we don't have to be ridiculed like happened at lunch.  Thanks for looking out for us (whoever the team safe zone idea was)



Just wait and see what happens if your Dawgs lose to Coastal Carolina 



Destin Gator said:


> Did you guys all meet through this site? If so....pretty cool!



Yep, a lot of us did.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They guys in white coats I MIGHT buy, but a bunch of LEO's raiding a restaurant to arrest anyone? NEVER!!! As soon as they hit the door and the smell of that food hit their nostrils it would be game over..



Wait just a minute ... nobody told me that this place sold donuts!


----------



## lab (Sep 18, 2011)

What town did you meet in?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 18, 2011)

Lab, they were in beautiful downtown Duluth or as the large number of Asian residents in that town call it, Duroof.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 18, 2011)

Man that's a whole lotta ugly right there.  I'll try to be there next time.

Besides Doc owes me lunch from that dumb Braves bet he made.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 18, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Man that's a whole lotta ugly right there.  I'll try to be there next time.
> 
> Besides Doc owes me lunch from that dumb Braves bet he made.



I'll mail you $20 if you promise not to come.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'll mail you $20 if you promise not to come.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 18, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Man that's a whole lotta ugly right there.  I'll try to be there next time.
> 
> Besides Doc owes me lunch from that dumb Braves bet he made.





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'll mail you $20 if you promise not to come.



You got to admit Eddie that his remark is pretty funny.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 23, 2011)

Yea it was funny, but I'd rather show up and scholl him on some more good baseball. Maybe I can get him to make that same DUMB bet again.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 23, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yea it was funny, but I'd rather show up and scholl him on some more good baseball. Maybe I can get him to make that same DUMB bet again.



Lunch next Friday 9/30 at 11:30am - Boudreaux's Cajun Cafe in downtown Duluth.

Fried catfish and fried grouper is part of the Friday buffet this time.

http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/

Let me know if you can make it so Paul the owner can plan on how much fish to fry.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2011)

I will be there!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 23, 2011)

As of now, I dont have a trip next Friday.  I hope I get one and have to miss it but if I dont, I will probably attend...


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 23, 2011)

After taking one look at the guys around that table, its no wonder why the three guys in the background are praying!!!! Dear Lord just get us outta here!!! 



By the way, just in case I wanted some grouper, how far is Duluth from Dooly county as I might be up bow hunting next week?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 23, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> After taking one look at the guys around that table, its no wonder why the three guys in the background are praying!!!! Dear Lord just get us outta here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, just in case I wanted some grouper, how far is Duluth from Dooly county as I might be up bow hunting next week?



150 miles and through downtown Atlanta.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> After taking one look at the guys around that table, its no wonder why the three guys in the background are praying!!!! Dear Lord just get us outta here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, just in case I wanted some grouper, how far is Duluth from Dooly county as I might be up bow hunting next week?


About 3 hours away.


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Wish I could have made it. I'm now cooking some shrimp étouffée


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 23, 2011)

I plan on being there.  Can't wait to see Doc.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 24, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I plan on being there.  Can't wait to see Doc.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 26, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 150 miles and through downtown Atlanta.



Guess I won't be eatin grouper then. 

I would like to have lunch with you guys but that's just a little too far.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Lunch this Friday 9/30 at 11:30am - Boudreaux's Cajun Cafe in downtown Duluth.
> 
> Fried catfish and fried grouper is part of the Friday buffet this time.
> 
> ...



Who all is thinking about coming this Friday???


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe next time this would be a good place to meet so the middle and south ga guys could come. You may not need as many rolaids afterwards.

http://www.bucknersfamilyrestaurant.com/index.cfm/menu-and-pricing/

I also noticed those guys at the other table praying for yall. Must have been some pretty strong language.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 26, 2011)

I grew up eating buckners.  Best fried chicken on the planet.  Redneck joint.  My dad eats there once a week.  Haha.  

Randy, I am still in as of today.  I will let you know if I can't make it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm in as well.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 27, 2011)

Stop the presses, stop the presses! I'm gonna make an appearance too!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Stop the presses, stop the presses! I'm gonna make an appearance too!



Yes sir!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 27, 2011)

riprap said:


> Maybe next time this would be a good place to meet so the middle and south ga guys could come. You may not need as many rolaids afterwards.
> 
> http://www.bucknersfamilyrestaurant.com/index.cfm/menu-and-pricing/
> 
> I also noticed those guys at the other table praying for yall. Must have been some pretty strong language.



20 minutes from my deer camp, spent many an hour in there recapping the day's hunt, great food , great folks


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 27, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> 20 minutes from my deer camp, spent many an hour in there recapping the day's hunt, great food , great folks



Where is your deer camp?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 27, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Where is your deer camp?



Indian Springs, off rough road.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 27, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Indian Springs, off rough road.



Know the area well.  My dads property, where I grew up hunting, is just up from Buckners about 10 miles.  Maybe not quite that far.   Up towards Griffin off bailey jester road.   

Lots of good deer in that area.   I have two 10 pointers on my wall in the basement from there.  

I use to wade Indian Springs as a kid.   Redneck style


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 27, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Know the area well.  My dads property, where I grew up hunting, is just up from Buckners about 10 miles.  Maybe not quite that far.   Up towards Griffin off bailey jester road.
> 
> Lots of good deer in that area.   I have two 10 pointers on my wall in the basement from there.
> 
> I use to wade Indian Springs as a kid.   Redneck style




Yep, cool area, I've really enjoyed my time there


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2011)

We still eatin tomorrow?


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> We still eatin tomorrow?



They may pull the ol bait and switch on ya.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2011)

riprap said:


> They may pull the ol bait and switch on ya.


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


>



Call me if you get stood up.

 I'll whip up some potted meat and soda crackers and we'll talk about Vince Dooley, Lindsey Scott, Herchel and Buck Belue. We'll, maybe not Buck.


----------



## chadair (Sep 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> We still eatin tomorrow?



YES!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2011)

riprap said:


> Call me if you get stood up.
> 
> I'll whip up some potted meat and soda crackers and we'll talk about Vince Dooley, Lindsey Scott, Herchel and Buck Belue. We'll, maybe not Buck.



Ye sir. I'll be out your way in Nov.- Jan. killing some ducks. We'll find us a place over there to get together.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2011)

chadair said:


> YES!!!



Ahhite den!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> .






Dude your high maintenance.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 29, 2011)

1130 or noon?

I'm usually more of the noon type...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Dude your high maintenance.



Fairly is dirty....


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 30, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> We still eatin tomorrow?



Yes....but only if you promise to wear your Nick Fairley jersey that you bought last November  



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 1130 or noon?
> 
> I'm usually more of the noon type...



Some of us will get there around 11:30 or so but show up whenever you want. We'll save you a spot right next to Emusmacker. 


3067 Main Street Duluth, GA for all of you needing directions from your GPS


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 30, 2011)

AtlSooner and i are gonna try and make it


----------



## chadair (Sep 30, 2011)

fatboy84 said:


> AtlSooner and i are gonna try and make it


there goes the neighborhood 

don't be "tryin", get yer backsides there


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 30, 2011)

Ya'll have fun, hope to catch up the next time.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 30, 2011)

Headed that way in a few minutes. See you sports idjits there! ~ Les


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry I missed this one, Duluth is a little too far for a lunch break for this dawg. I still say we need to get a camping/fishing weekend up.


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 30, 2011)

Lunch was great,,,,nice meetn` u fellers


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 30, 2011)

*Sports Forum Lunch @ Boudreaux's*

Had another good meal today with you guys. Had a couple of newbies join us at the table. 
I think we also knocked out about 10+ lbs of grouper among us. 







Starting on the left in the front:
Greaserbilly
Deep'we R
Brownceluse
Chadair
Fatboy84

Starting on the right in the front:
LanierSpots
Elfiii
SugarHillDawg
Doc_Holliday23
Les Miles
Ol' Red (Lakeb, Blueduck, Tanteaux, BigMoulie, KeithStone, Junglebabe)


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ol' Red (Lakeb, Blueduck, Tanteaux, BigMoulie, KeithStone, Junglebabe)


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ol' Red (Lakeb, Blueduck, Tanteaux, BigMoulie, KeithStone, Junglebabe)


----------



## Greaserbilly (Sep 30, 2011)

It was nice indeed to meet you guys, and now I know it isn't pronounced "elfie"


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes sir good time. Ol red is saying howdy to everybody!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 30, 2011)

Bunch of idjits


----------



## riprap (Sep 30, 2011)

That is a RUFF lookin crowd.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 18, 2011)

Guys, we had talked about meeting again for lunch @ Boudreaux's this Friday 10/21.

Who's interested in coming this week???


----------



## chadair (Oct 18, 2011)

won't make it


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 18, 2011)

Cant do it.  I have a trip...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just got back from lunch with Ol Red at the Cask and Kilt. 
He said to tell ya'll "Hi!"


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 18, 2011)

chadair said:


> won't make it





LanierSpots said:


> Cant do it.  I have a trip...



Maybe we should just do it in another week or two.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Maybe we should just do it in another week or two.



I'd like to make this one,...a couple weeks works for me, just not mid Nov.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 18, 2011)

So how about Friday 10/28 or Friday 11/4?

Ya'll give me some feedback on those dates.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 18, 2011)

28th works, but not the 4th.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 18, 2011)

28th sounds good.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wish I could make it to one but never get up that way unless I'm shooting football and then it's usually in on Fri and out on Sat. night.  Needs to be more bright colors at that table....like orange and green.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 19, 2011)

Are those pink earrings on greaserbilly?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 19, 2011)

Alright... it looks like next Friday, October 28th is the best date.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 27, 2011)

tomorrow?


----------



## chadair (Oct 27, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> tomorrow?



not me!!  headed to J'ville


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2011)

Me neither, i have stuff to do.  I've got to start drinking for the game on Saturday.  That way I won't care about the outcome either way.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Me neither, i have stuff to do.  I've got to start drinking for the game on Saturday.  That way I won't care about the outcome either way.



I would ask "how long could it possibly take?" But then I realized its Florida so you need to be pretty much comatose.

Ripper, Randy, I'm in if yall are.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 27, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I would ask "how long could it possibly take?" But then I realized its Florida so you need to be pretty much comatose.
> 
> Ripper, Randy, I'm in if yall are.



I'm short handed at the office tomorrow, can't make it...
But I do want to hear your deer story, and maybe wwe can get Rex and play some golf in the next few weeks.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 27, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I'm short handed at the office tomorrow, can't make it...
> But I do want to hear your deer story, and maybe wwe can get Rex and play some golf in the next few weeks.



Ripper, golf is fun, but if I have time to play golf that means I have time to hunt, and you know what's going to win out between those two.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am down for golf.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 27, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I would ask "how long could it possibly take?" But then I realized its Florida so you need to be pretty much comatose.
> 
> Ripper, Randy, I'm in if yall are.



Too many guys can't make it. Let's try again in a week or two.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 27, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Ripper, golf is fun, but if I have time to play golf that means I have time to hunt, and you know what's going to win out between those two.




don't be gettin greedy now...


----------



## Buck (Oct 27, 2011)

Dang, can't believe Mack was up for a visit and I missed him.


----------



## chadair (Oct 27, 2011)

Buck said:


> Dang, can't believe Mack was up for a visit and I missed him.



like u have ever made it to one before


----------



## Buck (Oct 27, 2011)

chadair said:


> like u have ever made it to one before



Actually, I have.  Ask Les or Doc...    I was working in Alpahretta for about 2 months a few years ago and made a trip over.  No, I didn't eat the little red bugs either, but Les ate enough for 12 people that day...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 28, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> don't be gettin greedy now...



I have not yet begun to defile myself.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 28, 2011)

Buck said:


> Actually, I have.  Ask Les or Doc...    I was working in Alpahretta for about 2 months a few years ago and made a trip over.  No, I didn't eat the little red bugs either, but Les ate enough for 12 people that day...



its true, I've met Buck but to give you an idea of how long ago it was... Mack had not been banned yet......  For the first time.


----------



## Buck (Oct 28, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> its true, I've met Buck but to give you an idea of how long ago it was... Mack had not been banned yet......  For the first time.



Mack actually had a little hair back then too.  Since then he's gone completely bald trying to remain undected around here...  

Tell ya how long ago it was, you were leaving to go get your haircut for your wedding which I believe was the next day or so.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 28, 2011)

yep, March 2009.  I even have proof...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yep, March 2009.  I even have proof...



Why is Boudreaux and Comeaux wearing lipstick?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why is Boudreaux and Comeaux wearing lipstick?



Gotta show up at the meetings to find that out.


----------



## Buck (Oct 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why is Boudreaux and Comeaux wearing lipstick?



Seems there's an ol saying about lip stick on a pig....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2011)

Buck said:


> Seems there's an ol saying about lip stick on a pig....



Lipstick on pigs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ketchup on korndawgs..........eh.........it's all the same.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

Any of you knuckleheads want to meet for lunch this week before the big Georgia vs LSU game on Saturday???


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2011)

I believe I can make it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 29, 2011)

I should be able to make it Friday.


----------



## chadair (Nov 29, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I should be able to make it Friday.



me too


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone else???


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2011)

Where and what time?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 29, 2011)

Boudreaux's in downtown Duluth.  11:30 or so.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

Lunch this Friday 12/2 at 11:30am - Boudreaux's Cajun Cafe in downtown Duluth.

Fried grouper is part of the Friday buffet this time. Cost is around $15.00 and includes your drink

http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/

Let me know if you can make it so Paul the owner can plan on how much fish to fry and reserve our seating area.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Lunch this Friday 12/2 at 11:30am - Boudreaux's Cajun Cafe in downtown Duluth.
> 
> Fried grouper is part of the Friday buffet this time. Cost is around $15.00 and includes your drink
> 
> ...



Guys...count me in, it looks like fun.  Besides, I need to "console" Chadair after his big loss last weekend!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2011)

You guys have fun....  I have to work on Friday...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 29, 2011)

I might see if I can clear my schedule, it could be interesting meeting you guys.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 29, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I might see if I can clear my schedule, it could be interesting meeting you guys.



You'll be ruined forever.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't make it, headed up to blue ridge for the weekend.  I'll be there one day.  Yall enjoy.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Lunch this Friday 12/2 at 11:30am - Boudreaux's Cajun Cafe in downtown Duluth.
> 
> Fried grouper is part of the Friday buffet this time. Cost is around $15.00 and includes your drink
> 
> ...



How far is it from downtown ATL?


----------



## chadair (Nov 29, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> How far is it from downtown ATL?



20 minutes or so


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 29, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You'll be ruined forever.



I have been looking for a life changing experience....if I knew it only took a few swamp bugs I would have made it earlier.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> How far is it from downtown ATL?



Ripper, are you going to be joining us for lunch on Friday?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Knuckleheads coming to tomorrow's lunch at Boudreaux's 

Brownceluse
Doc Holliday23
Chadair
DawgPound
Alphachief
KrazieJacket95 
Elfii 
JD
Boudreaux
Les Miles


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ripper, are you going to be joining us for lunch on Friday?



I am going to try to get up there,...can't wait to meet you and bou...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2011)

DawgPound?  For sore?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2011)

I wish it wasn't so dang far away.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> DawgPound?  For sore?



I sore miss his posts. Can't wait to hear about how he is doin. He must be beside himself with his Dawgs this year for Sore.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wish it wasn't so dang far away.



Hey - I drove down for lunch one day with you and Red.  Now it's your turn!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> DawgPound?  For sore?



Mebeh


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2011)

Talked to Paul the owner of Boudreaux's yesterday. 
He's gonna have our own batch of fried grouper and/or catfish on our table in addition to the regular cajun buffet. 

See you guys there in about 90 mins or so. Show up whenever, we should be there from 11:30 till about 1:30 or so.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 2, 2011)

Tell DawgPound I said hello....


----------



## alphachief (Dec 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Talked to Paul the owner of Boudreaux's yesterday.
> He's gonna have our own batch of fried grouper and/or catfish on our table in addition to the regular cajun buffet.
> 
> See you guys there in about 90 mins or so. Show up whenever, we should be there from 11:30 till about 1:30 or so.



Looking forward to seeing/meeting you boys.  See you there!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Hey - I drove down for lunch one day with you and Red.  Now it's your turn!



I will eventually make it Bradley.  It just seems like every time I am actually going to be up that way yall don't have one planned.  I'm gonna make one though.  Looks like good food and even though Stacy is there it looks like good company.


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2011)

alphachief said:


> Looking forward to seeing/meeting you boys.  See you there!


the new guy buys!! 


South GA Dawg said:


> I will eventually make it Bradley.  It just seems like every time I am actually going to be up that way yall don't have one planned.  I'm gonna make one though.  Looks like good food and even though Stacy is there it looks like good company.


if it wasnt from me, that would be an ugly as heck group!!


----------



## alphachief (Dec 2, 2011)

chadair said:


> the new guy buys!!
> 
> I won't...but I could...with all that money I just won from my Gator friends!


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2011)

alphachief said:


> chadair said:
> 
> 
> > the new guy buys!!
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2011)

See you idjits there in a little while.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 2, 2011)

chadair said:


> if it wasnt from me, that would be an ugly as heck group!!



Hey!  I'm very pretty.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 2, 2011)

I bet that doggone grouper is horrible today


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 2, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I bet that doggone grouper is horrible today



just disgusting


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 8, 2012)

A few of us plan to meet on Wed for lunch at Boudreaux's. Anyone who wants to join us is welcome. 

No Bama hats or shirts allowed


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 9, 2012)

Bump


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 9, 2012)

I can probably make it....    Looks like bad weather and my trip may be moved.

I will let you know


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm probably in.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 10, 2012)

Make sure crow is on the menu for some of the LSU attendee's. Is it at Buddyreaux's?

If they have Honey Badger on the menu, don't order it.  I hear it is overcooked due to be burnt last night.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 11, 2012)

Lunch today at 11:30am - Boudreaux's Cajun Cafe in downtown Duluth.

http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/


----------



## huntinstuff (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like i missed out on another gathering opportunity to meet some folks on here. Hopefully i will see it in time to make the next one.  I like to talk sports and eat at beudreaux's. It's Not to far from my house at all. Take care.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Looks like i missed out on another gathering opportunity to meet some folks on here. Hopefully i will see it in time to make the next one.  I like to talk sports and eat at beudreaux's. It's Not to far from my house at all. Take care.



I look forward to meeting you maybe next time...


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 11, 2012)

Had lunch @ Boudreaux's today with RipperIII, Doc_Holiday, Brownceluse, Chadair, and the member formerly known as BBQBOSS. 

Boiled shrimp, red beans & rice, sausage jambalaya, gumbo, fried grouper, and sweet tea.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2012)

If any of you guys are ever in the area (North Georgia) you need to drop by, great food, good company with just a touch of smack.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> If any of you guys are ever in the area (North Georgia) you need to drop by, great food, good company with just a touch of smack.[/QUOTE]
> Smackin on some fine eatin......


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 11, 2012)

me and Jeff found out we're basically cousins...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> me and Jeff found out we're basically cousins...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

Lunch next Friday at 11:30am @ the new Boudreaux's location.

New location is at 2750 Buford Hwy, Duluth, a little north of the old location - right next to the Burger King in the Publix shopping center.

Map http://g.co/maps/ahw8t

http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/cafe.htm

PM if you are planning to come so we can reserve you a seat.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

Any of you sports forum junkies want to join us?

Even some of you who can't post?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 29, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> me and Jeff found out we're basically cousins...



Is this one of them Deliverance things???????  J/K

Would like to meet some of you but I am too far away.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2012)

Had lunch at the new Boudreaux's cajun place today with the usual suspects. 

Got to meet Jeff Foxworthy there towards the end of the meal. He's a pretty cool guy and is very friendly and approachable. 

Stood there and talked to me for a few minutes about beavers, swimming with gators, and south Louisiana folk (his wife is from the New Orleans area).

He finally had to leave because Elfiii kept pestering him for a photo & autograph like some lovesick 12 year old girl at a Justin Bieber concert.  

Oh and we put a hurting on the fried grouper, catfish, red beans & rice, shrimp, and cobbler.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Had lunch at the new Boudreaux's cajun place today with the usual suspects.
> 
> Got to meet Jeff Foxworthy there towards the end of the meal. He's a pretty cool guy and is very friendly and approachable.
> 
> ...





Sorry I missed it today Randy but some of us have to work for a living.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Sorry I missed it today Randy but some of us have to work for a living.



This!!!


----------



## huntinstuff (Apr 3, 2012)

```

```
Dang, i missed another one.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 4, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> If any of you guys are ever in the area (North Georgia) you need to drop by, great food, good company with just a touch of smack.



I would love to have lunch with you guys. Sounds like good food and I would even be willing to add a second touch of "smack" to the occasion. You know, to keep things a little balanced.

I guess I'll have to take your word on it concerning "good company".

My problem is I'm just to far away. I'll be up next week doing a little turkey callin but you guys are still to far away from Dooly county. I'm guessing 3 hours? Is that right?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 4, 2012)

bout 2.5 hrs from Vy-enna, maybe 3 if there's traffic.


----------



## gin house (Apr 27, 2012)

Man........I got six lbs down in Nola a few weeks back that were jam up.   Gotta love them crawfish and boudan(not sure of the spelling but it sure is good) lol


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Lunch this week @ the new Boudreaux's location.

New location is at 2750 Buford Hwy, Duluth, a little north of the old location - right next to the Burger King in the Publix shopping center.

Map http://g.co/maps/ahw8t

http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/cafe.htm

PM if you are planning to come so we can reserve you a seat.



huntinstuff said:


> Looks like i missed out on another gathering opportunity to meet some folks on here. Hopefully i will see it in time to make the next one.  I like to talk sports and eat at beudreaux's. It's Not to far from my house at all. Take care.



Aight, we gave you advance notice this time. 



Les Miles said:


> Any of you sports forum junkies want to join us?
> 
> Even some of you who can't post?



Wonder how many former members will show up? Perhaps Mary46 or KYDawg will make it this time. 



David Mills said:


> Would like to meet some of you but I am too far away.



Good 



LanierSpots said:


> Sorry I missed it today Randy but some of us have to work for a living.



Maybe it will rain and you can make this one. 



huntinstuff said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Dang, i missed another one.



You missed another one!  Now's your chance to make it. 



Madsnooker said:


> I would love to have lunch with you guys. Sounds like good food and I would even be willing to add a second touch of "smack" to the occasion. You know, to keep things a little balanced.
> 
> I guess I'll have to take your word on it concerning "good company".
> 
> My problem is I'm just to far away. I'll be up next week doing a little turkey callin but you guys are still to far away from Dooly county. I'm guessing 3 hours? Is that right?



Start driving Snook!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

What day?


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> What day?



Whatever day that you are out of town


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Whatever day that you are out of town



I will be in Norcross Wed. for a meeting!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

I'll be there too.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll be there too.



Heck yeah!!!!! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Heck yeah!!!!! Looking forward to it!



Me too.  Been trying to find a way to make this happen for a while and it finally worked out.


----------



## chadair (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll be there too.


yep!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Me too.  Been trying to find a way to make this happen for a while and it finally worked out.



How long you going to be in town for?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> How long you going to be in town for?



Just that day.  Got some stuff going on over around Monroe that morning and I should be done on plenty of time.


----------



## RipperIII (May 7, 2012)

You guys doing this on a wednesday?


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> You guys doing this on a wednesday?



I guess so. 

You coming up Neal? I got a nice purple hat for you.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Just that day.  Got some stuff going on over around Monroe that morning and I should be done on plenty of time.



I live 10 minutes from Monroe. If you got time the wife will cook you supper too. She wants to know if your bringing your better half?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I live 10 minutes from Monroe. If you got time the wife will cook you supper too. She wants to know if your bringing your better half?



Well, that sounds real good.  I would hate to put yall to any trouble.  It will just be me.  I'm gonna be up there for work.


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2012)

south ga dawg said:


> well, that sounds real good.  I would hate to put yall to any trouble.  It will just be me.  I'm gonna be up there for work.



10-4.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 8, 2012)

so... tomorrow?


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so... tomorrow?



Yes sah!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

Looking forward.


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

Lunch tomorrow @ the new Boudreaux's location.

New location is at 2750 Buford Hwy, Duluth, a little north of the old location - right next to the Burger King in the Publix shopping center.

Map http://g.co/maps/ahw8t

http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/cafe.htm

PM if you are planning to come so we can reserve you a seat.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

I bet ky dawg will be there too


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I bet ky dawg will be there too



Goo deal.  It will be good to meet the newest dawg.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Goo deal.  It will be good to meet the newest dawg.



I have a feeling or proof that I have met him before!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I have a feeling or proof that I have met him before!



It's an old dude though.

PM sent.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

Hey gin you gonna be in town?


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 8, 2012)

I don't know about him but I pm'd les...I will try to adjust my schedule tomorrow.  Someone has to represent the 2 time east champs...  I work in marrietta so it will be about an hour round trip plus lunch.  Would be good to see a few of you.


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 8, 2012)

stacy,

is that yep a "yep, I'm attending"?


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> I don't know about him but I pm'd les...I will try to adjust my schedule tomorrow.  Someone has to represent the 2 time east champs...  I work in marrietta so it will be about an hour round trip plus lunch.  Would be good to see a few of you.


Would love to meet you irish I hope you can make it!


irishleprechaun said:


> stacy,
> 
> is that yep a "yep, I'm attending"?


Stacey will be there! He doesnt miss a meal!


----------



## chadair (May 8, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> stacy,
> 
> is that yep a "yep, I'm attending"?





brownceluse said:


> Stacey will be there! He doesnt miss a meal!



I'll be a NO show!! I could probably do Friday, but way to much to do tomorrow


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

chadair said:


> I'll be a NO show!! I could probably do Friday, but way to much to do tomorrow



Well that's just great.  I don't know when I'll be able to come to another one.  I'm gonna start calling you George Jones.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2012)

chadair said:


> I'll be a NO show!! I could probably do Friday, but way to much to do tomorrow


You got a girl friend? Thats twice you cancelled on me!


----------



## gin house (May 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Hey gin you gonna be in town?



   My  corporate office is in Duluth but im in Charleston S.C. and wont be able to leave here until Thursday.   Id like to meet some of you guys but Fridays are about all i could do.  Maybe Irish can go and represent the Gamecocks   If i could find an excuse to have an emergency reason to go to the Co office tomorrow


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

gin house said:


> My  corporate office is in Duluth but im in Charleston S.C. and wont be able to leave here until Thursday.   Id like to meet some of you guys but Fridays are about all i could do.  Maybe Irish can go and represent the Gamecocks   If i could find an excuse to have an emergency reason to go to the Co office tomorrow



What a shame.  Irish will will talk about more than SC recruiting and draft picks though so everybody wins.


----------



## gin house (May 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What a shame.  Irish will will talk about more than SC recruiting and draft picks though so everybody wins.



  LOL....Im sure theyre blessed with the presence of Captain Americas   What will you talk about other than bitterness about Spurrier?   Id hate to have to hear you whine in person, they keyboard keys do an amazing job of describing your crying.    CCCCCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPTTTTTTTTAAAAAIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN     AAAAAAMMMMEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (May 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What a shame.  Irish will will talk about more than SC recruiting and draft picks though so everybody wins.



  Who is that in your avatar?  You never told me.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2012)

gin house said:


> LOL....Im sure theyre blessed with the presence of Captain Americas   What will you talk about other than bitterness about Spurrier?   Id hate to have to hear you whine in person, they keyboard keys do an amazing job of describing your crying.    CCCCCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPTTTTTTTTAAAAAIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN     AAAAAAMMMMEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!



It will be a shame to not get to see if you sound any more intelligent in person than you do on here.


----------



## gin house (May 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> It will be a shame to not get to see if you sound any more intelligent in person than you do on here.



  I probably wouldnt impress you with my vast knowledge of grammar and the english, LOL.    I wouldnt mind hearing and listening to you to see if ma and pa got their monies worth for all the years of schooling from the third world college of americas.............Ah, Who am i kidding???   Id rather not. LOL   By the way,   what are you going to do with your allowance this week??      LLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

Lunch today @ the new Boudreaux's location.

New location is at 2750 Buford Hwy, Duluth, a little north of the old location - right next to the Burger King in the Publix shopping center.

Map http://g.co/maps/ahw8t

http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/cafe.htm

PM or post if you are planning to come so we can reserve you a seat.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 9, 2012)

gin house said:


> Who is that in your avatar?  You never told me.



townes


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Lunch today @ the new Boudreaux's location.
> 
> New location is at 2750 Buford Hwy, Duluth, a little north of the old location - right next to the Burger King in the Publix shopping center.
> 
> ...



See you guys there anytime between 11:30-12:00 is when we'll start.


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 9, 2012)

Sorry guys. Transmission in my wife's jeep commander took a dump this am. I just picked her up from the service shop.  The $1100 bill is going to be more pain than lunch with you guys. LOL. Maybe next time...


----------



## huntinstuff (May 9, 2012)

Hey I'm glad that I finally got to make it to a gathering and meet a few of you guys! Les Miles, brownceluse, doc holliday and  banned member bbqboss. It was a pleasure meeting all of you. Hopefully we can do it again real soon!  

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## fairhopebama (May 9, 2012)

hey did mary46 show up? How about Kevina, proside, dewalt, dawgpound, abbadabbadoo? I am sure I missed a few.


----------



## huntinstuff (May 9, 2012)

fairhope said:


> hey did mary46 show up? How about Kevina, proside, dewalt, dawgpound, abbadabbadoo? I am sure I missed a few.



Naw, Les said those chumps probably wouldn't show up. Said Something about all bark, no bite.


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

Had a great lunch today. We'll do it again next month. We even had a new member or two show up.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Had a great lunch today. We'll do it again next month. We even had a new member or two show up.



Didn"t leave me much did you?


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2012)

And me sitting here eating sardines and crackers


----------



## Les Miles (May 14, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Didn"t leave me much did you?



No but Brownceluse made you a nice smiley face with the cocktail sauce.


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2012)

I figured that was your artwork for sure. At least I got a smiley face.


----------



## brownceluse (May 14, 2012)

I enjoyed it again to day Les. Man that cagin food sore is goode!


----------



## Les Miles (May 14, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I enjoyed it again to day Les. Man that cagin food sore is goode!



And you didn't even call us? 

IDJIT


----------



## brownceluse (May 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> And you didn't even call us?
> 
> IDJIT



Last menite. Next time bro


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2012)

Do they have soft shell crabs, they are even better than ham.


----------



## brownceluse (May 17, 2012)

I ate at boodros again 2 day! It wuz goode


----------



## KyDawg (May 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I ate at boodros again 2 day! It wuz goode



But do they have soft shell crabs?


----------



## Les Miles (May 17, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Do they have soft shell crabs, they are even better than ham.



No. Next question. 



brownceluse said:


> I ate at boodros again 2 day! It wuz goode



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brownceluse (May 17, 2012)

I'm going to eat korean bbq 2morrow.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 17, 2012)

Yep.  it was dang good.  Nice finally meeting you Jeff.  The company and food were good.


----------



## brownceluse (May 17, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  it was dang good.  Nice finally meeting you Jeff.  The company and food were good.



You too brother!


----------



## Les Miles (May 17, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  it was dang good.  Nice finally meeting you Jeff.  The company and food were good.



Hmmmm....


----------



## brownceluse (May 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hmmmm....


----------



## Danuwoa (May 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hmmmm....



I don't get it big Dan.


----------



## Les Miles (May 17, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't get it big Dan.



You cannot "have it your way" at Boudreaux's


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

Boudreaux's sounds good for today. Anyone game?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Boudreaux's sounds good for today. Anyone game?



I'm up for it, but can't spend half the afternoon like I usually do.  Noon?


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm up for it, but can't spend half the afternoon like I usually do.  Noon?



Yep, High Noon


----------



## elfiii (May 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yep, High Noon



If "Teddy Bear" is there, I am too!


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

elfiii said:


> If "Teddy Bear" is there, I am too!


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

See you fellas there in a bit.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

I wanna plate


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I wanna plate


road trip?


----------



## Boudreaux (May 18, 2012)

elfiii said:


> If "Teddy Bear" is there, I am too!



I'm on my way, since elfiii is going.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I wanna plate





Keebs said:


> road trip?



Ya'll just come to the BLAST and you can have as many plates as you want.


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2012)

That was some fine eating as usual!


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

KYDawg is coming to town!!!

Lunch this Friday at Boudreaux's 

New location is at 2750 Buford Hwy, Duluth, a little north of the old location - right next to the Burger King in the Publix shopping center.

Map http://g.co/maps/ahw8t

http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/cafe.htm

"Be there or be square" ~ Elfiii


----------



## chadair (May 23, 2012)

leavin for Jacksonville in the mornin.  y'all have a fun


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2012)

chadair said:


> leavin for Jacksonville in the mornin.  y'all have a fun



That's ok.  You are supposed to be on the "ignore" list so that you won't see the invites.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 23, 2012)

I'm going to make it to one of these eventually...just wrong side of town for me.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2012)

Red is supposed to be in town tomorrow for a client meeting.  I'm sure I can get him to stay overnight Thursday and make it to the Friday lunch before heading back to Albenny, if that's ok with everyone.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2012)

Albenny is not for from Molltree, it would be nice to see some "southern" Gawgins.


----------



## brownceluse (May 23, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Red is supposed to be in town tomorrow for a client meeting.  I'm sure I can get him to stay overnight Thursday and make it to the Friday lunch before heading back to Albenny, if that's ok with everyone.


There wasnt one shed of doubt about red being in town for a client meeting this week. I hope he likes chow chow!


----------



## elfiii (May 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> ["Be there or be square" ~ Elfiii



You know it's so. 

What did chadair leave in Jax that he needs to go back to get?


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Red is supposed to be in town tomorrow for a client meeting.  I'm sure I can get him to stay overnight Thursday and make it to the Friday lunch before heading back to Albenny, if that's ok with everyone.



Tell him to not forget our hams


----------



## brownceluse (May 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Tell him to not forget our hams



This!


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Tell him to not forget our hams



You guys got Hams coming from North and South.


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

Lunch tomorrow at Boudreaux's 

New location is at 2750 Buford Hwy, Duluth, a little north of the old location - right next to the Burger King in the Publix shopping center.

Map http://g.co/maps/ahw8t

http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/cafe.htm


----------



## KYBobwhite (May 24, 2012)

*Can Vols come too?*

Me and Bondy can eat at another table .


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

KYBobwhite said:


> Me and Bondy can eat at another table .



Come on down!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 24, 2012)

any of you guys in the market for a 4 wheeler?  I have a nice one for sale and can bring it for you to look at tomorrow...


----------



## KYBobwhite (May 24, 2012)

*Wish I could*



Les Miles said:


> Come on down!



but gotta work. Ya'll have a great time. Hopefully someday I can meet all of you goobers.


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> any of you guys in the market for a 4 wheeler?  I have a nice one for sale and can bring it for you to look at tomorrow...



This  is not the swap and sell. Mods please give this guy an infraction!!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This  is not the swap and sell. Mods please give this guy an infraction!!!!



a simple "not interested" would suffice


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 24, 2012)

somebody buy doc's atv so I can go fishing on his new boat!


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> a simple "not interested" would suffice



He's a troublemaker Doc.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2012)

KYBobwhite said:


> but gotta work. Ya'll have a great time. Hopefully someday I can meet all of you goobers.



Does that include me??


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Lunch tomorrow at Boudreaux's
> 
> New location is at 2750 Buford Hwy, Duluth, a little north of the old location - right next to the Burger King in the Publix shopping center.
> 
> ...



Glad you posted this! I should be able to swing by tomorrow! So Les, are you buying my lunch??


----------



## KYBobwhite (May 24, 2012)

*Oh yeah*



Browning Slayer said:


> Does that include me??



especially you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2012)

KYBobwhite said:


> especially you.


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> a simple "not interested" would suffice



Not interested!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 24, 2012)

One of these days I'm going to make one of these things.  But it aint gonna be tomorrow.  Yall have fun.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Glad you posted this! I should be able to swing by tomorrow! So Les, are you buying my lunch??




Well.....


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Glad you posted this! I should be able to swing by tomorrow! So Les, are you buying my lunch??





Browning Slayer said:


> Well.....



KYDawg has generously agreed to buy everyone's lunch today. 

You finally going to make an appearance?


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> KYDawg has generously agreed to buy everyone's lunch today.
> 
> You finally going to make an appearance? [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Very nice of you to volunteer me Les.
> 
> YES H-DAY IS HERE



You're welcome. See you in an hour or so.


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> If any of you guys need help identifying Les Miles today, here is a clue....



Game on Frenchie... but don't be sending me any more PM's whining about me posting your stupid pics and how it's hurting your image. 

Game on...


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Game on Frenchie... but don't be sending me any more PM's whining about me posting your stupid pics and how it's hurting your image.
> 
> Game on...



PM sent.


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Headed to Boudreaux's. See you guys there between 1130-1200 hours


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Game on Frenchie... but don't be sending me any more PM's whining about me posting your stupid pics and how it's hurting your image.
> 
> Game on...



Had to get someone to take that post down huh?    Enjoy lunch fellas!  Wish I could make it but no way I can get to the north side and back in reasonable time.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 25, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Had to get someone to take that post down huh?    Enjoy lunch fellas!  Wish I could make it but no way I can get to the north side and back in reasonable time.



I wish I could have at least seen the post before he had it removed since I got cussed out at lunch today and blamed for the whole fiasco.

But, KYDAWG is REAL!  And he brought these two chumps some ham, as promised.  Great to meet you and your wife!  Thanks for coming down and breaking bread with us.


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

*Happy Happy Ham Day!*

Another good lunch. We finally met KYDawg and true to his word he brought me and Jeff our hams. 

We also broke him in and got him to eat his first crawfish. 

All in all another good time with the sports forum idjits. 

L to R: deep'we R, Brownceluse, KYDawg, Les Miles, Elfiii, Doc Holliday, and Boudreaux







KYDawg sucks his first mudbug head 






They still got plenty of mudbugs left Robert!






More good eats


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Glad you posted this! I should be able to swing by tomorrow! So Les, are you buying my lunch??



Hey Slayer, where were you man? We ordered extra grouper for you.


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2012)

Hey Guys we thoroughly enjoyed the get together today. Hope to be able to do it again. Thaks again for the hospitality. It is nice to know that I actually exist. We are In the Great city of Lagrange now.


----------



## elfiii (May 25, 2012)

You made good time KY. Hope ya'll enjoy the West GA heat this weekend.

It was a pleasure to meet you and your lovely wife and yes folks KYDawg is not ole'red.


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Guys we thoroughly enjoyed the get together today. Hope to be able to do it again. Thaks again for the hospitality. It is nice to know that I actually exist. We are In the Great city of Lagrange now.


I was nice eating some crow!!!! Good to meet you and your wife Charlie, and thank you for the ham! Just got done getting it cut up and vacuum sealed and put in the freezer! Hope y'all have a great time down there!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I was nice eating some crow!!!! Good to meet you and your wife Charlie, and thank you for the ham! Just got done getting it cut up and vacuum sealed and put in the freezer! Hope y'all have a great time down there!!!



I'm confused...which one of yas has a wife named Charlie?


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm confused...which one of yas has a wife named Charlie?



Actually his wife is named Charlie, and so is mine!


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2012)

My wife was a little leary about this lunch, before we met you guys, but said this afternoon  "you know I liked all of those guys" and I said even Randy and she said yes "even Randy". We will remember this day with smiles on our faces from now on. Thanks to all of you again.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 25, 2012)

Enjoyed it as well, Charlie.

I hope you enjoyed the blackened grouper that I recommended.


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> My wife was a little leary about this lunch, before we met you guys, but said this afternoon  "you know I liked all of those guys" and I said even Randy and she said yes "even Randy". We will remember this day with smiles on our faces from now on. Thanks to all of you again.



Cant wait to cook some of that ham!!!!!! Look forward to seeing y'all again Charlie!


----------



## DeepweR (May 25, 2012)

That food was awesome!! I can't wait to go back!


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2012)

Just wanted to thank you guys one more time for a great visit at Boudreauxs. For all you guys on here that have not enjoyed an afternoonn with the Sports forum guys, you dont know what you are missing. And the best part of is that Les always buys everybody's Lunch. I cant wait to return.


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Just wanted to thank you guys one more time for a great visit at Boudreauxs. For all you guys on here that have not enjoyed an afternoonn with the Sports forum guys, you dont know what you are missing. And the best part of is that Les always buys everybody's Lunch. I cant wait to return.


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Just wanted to thank you guys one more time for a great visit at Boudreauxs. For all you guys on here that have not enjoyed an afternoonn with the Sports forum guys, you dont know what you are missing. And the best part of is that Les always buys everybody's Lunch. I cant wait to return.



I also make little girls run home and cry.


----------



## gin house (May 30, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Just wanted to thank you guys one more time for a great visit at Boudreauxs. For all you guys on here that have not enjoyed an afternoonn with the Sports forum guys, you dont know what you are missing. And the best part of is that Les always buys everybody's Lunch. I cant wait to return.



  He'd make me buy my own, lol.   It would embarrase him for people to see a carolina boy out do him eating crawfish....lol


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2012)

gin house said:


> He'd make me buy my own, lol.   It would embarrase him for people to see a carolina boy out do him eating crawfish....lol



Come on down and join us Gin. KYDawg drove all the way from Kentucky last week and had lunch with us.


----------



## gin house (May 31, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Come on down and join us Gin. KYDawg drove all the way from Kentucky last week and had lunch with us.



  I would but id hate to have to hear that garbage about LSU and UGA from you and SGD in person, lol.    You buying?    May have to challenge you to a crawfish eating contest....I'll hurt your cajun pride lol.


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2012)

gin house said:


> I would but id hate to have to hear that garbage about LSU and UGA from you and SGD in person, lol.    You buying?    May have to challenge you to a crawfish eating contest....I'll hurt your cajun pride lol.



You in town tomorrow?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Part II :  Beatdown at Boudreaux's . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Part II :  Beatdown at Boudreaux's . . .


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Part II :  Beatdown at Boudreaux's . . .



Naw, he kept his F bombs in his pocket today.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 1, 2012)

Next time I am up there I will have to check out Boudreaux's. I get some good seafood here on the gulf coast but some of the plates of food shown in pictures on here look mighty fine.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 1, 2012)

everybody showed up today...  even Buck and Emu.

I'm still not sure of anything Emu said today.  I just nod and smile.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> everybody showed up today...  even Buck and Emu.
> 
> I'm still not sure of anything Emu said today.  I just nod and smile.









Yep, that's Eddie !!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, that's Eddie !!



Emu had the best parting shot of the day.  Something about having to grease up just to turn around in the shower.


----------



## chadair (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> any of you guys in the market for a 4 wheeler?  I have a nice one for sale and can bring it for you to look at tomorrow...





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> everybody showed up today...  even Buck and Emu.
> 
> I'm still not sure of anything Emu said today.  I just nod and smile.


U might wanna ask Martin, but we coulda swore u agreed to GIVE Eddie the 4 wheeler if he would NOT talk to u anymore on the board!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

chadair said:


> U might wanna ask Martin, but we coulda swore u agreed to GIVE Eddie the 4 wheeler if he would NOT talk to u anymore on the board!!






Now THAT'S a deal !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2012)

Another great meal!


----------



## Buck (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh lawd, I'm still full from lunch!! 

Enjoyed the fellowship today folks!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 1, 2012)

I keep having conflicts...today we did the dedication for a habitat house our company has been sponsoring the building of...you really come away from those things feeling good.  


Tough decision...either lunch with you guys or driving/parking on a side street off MLK drive in SW ATL on a friday


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> I keep having conflicts...today we did the dedication for a habitat house our company has been sponsoring the building of...you really come away from those things feeling good.
> 
> 
> Tough decision...either lunch with you guys or driving/parking on a side street off MLK drive in SW ATL on a friday



You made the right decision irish. There is nothing more rewarding than giving back!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 1, 2012)

It was good today guys... Thanks for the invite....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 1, 2012)

Pleasure to meet everyone today!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 1, 2012)

Actually all doc did was sit and nod at everything every one said.  Thanks Doc for FINALLY paying off that bet you lost.

It was a good time and I met some new folks today. Hopefully I made new friends as well. 

Yea I had to make a last minute parting shot at a certain wannabe duck slayer. He tried to get our waitress to help him out amd it back fired.  He kept making the same remarks about me being short, and I just told the folks there that at least I wasn't so fat that i had to grease the shower to turn around.  

Nitram, it was good to meet peppy la pue in person. 

And I forgot, but i meant to get Randy's picture, I remember him when I was a kid at a Braves game in the late 80's, he dressed up as Chief Knockahoma and sat in his teepee watching soap operas till the game was over.

Great to actually get to meet a once ICON.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm just glad that there were no punches thrown.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks like I showed up a week early.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Looks like I showed up a week early.



No sir. you were right on time. Cooking ham for breakfast!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2012)

KyDawg next time you come through let me know what I can trade you for some ham!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2012)

That ham is good but salty salty.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> KyDawg next time you come through let me know what I can trade you for some ham!



Just good hospitality and laughs. At my age these are the things that matter the most. But I do love to fish. Your ham will be on the next trip down.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> That ham is good but salty salty.



Just soak it a little longer. The wife thinks it needs about 8 hours or more, and pour the water off a time or two.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Just soak it a little longer. The wife thinks it needs about 8 hours or more, and pour the water off a time or two.



Will do.


----------



## JD (Jun 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Part II : Beatdown at Boudreaux's . . .





brownceluse said:


> I'm just glad that there were no punches thrown.



...

My money is on Randy.

As a veteran I'm sure he can talk the talk and walk the walk.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 3, 2012)

JD said:


> ...
> 
> My money is on Randy.
> 
> As a veteran I'm sure he can talk the talk and walk the walk.




I'd be happy to take your money.  Everyone knows he can flap his soup coolers, but only a few of us have ever seen him try to back it up.  Unless he's got a square-headed shovel to hit you in the back with, it ain't much to see.  Unless you just like seeing a big boy throw punches like a double windmill.  (I've seen both.  You've only heard lies of his feats.)

You just keep feeding him all those artery cloggers.  He'll have a heart-attack just thinking about swinging a shovel.

But I know he's been campaigning for support on here, and it looks like it's gotten him at least one endorsement.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 3, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> I'd be happy to take your money.  Everyone knows he can flap his soup coolers, but only a few of us have ever seen him try to back it up.  Unless he's got a square-headed shovel to hit you in the back with, it ain't much to see.  Unless you just like seeing a big boy throw punches like a double windmill.  (I've seen both.  You've only heard lies of his feats.)
> 
> You just keep feeding him all those artery cloggers.  He'll have a heart-attack just thinking about swinging a shovel.
> 
> But I know he's been campaigning for support on here, and it looks like it's gotten him at least one endorsement.



LOL, he might do the Tomahawk Chop on you.  
I did notice how he would always run to someone and try to get them to "help" him out. Like trying to one up me by getting the waitress involved. 

FWIW, any person who will lower themselves to cussing out a friend they;ve known for many many years and then not apologize is pretty sorry.  Especailly when they find out you weren't guilty of what that person cussed you out for. 

It seems that he can dish it out but can't take it. Then complains so much that threads get pulled. Pitiful, if he can't take it, then he needs to be quiet. 

Everyone gets messed with and poked fun at but only person gets their thongs in a wad about it.  Asaid before, if you crack on me, I'm cracking back. It's all in fun to me, but if you get mad then just stop posting or making comments.   Easy really. 

I had a good time, even the few cracks I got on Chief Running Tongue. Made it worth it.


----------



## JD (Jun 3, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> I'd be happy to take your money.  Everyone knows he can flap his soup coolers, but only a few of us have ever seen him try to back it up.  Unless he's got a square-headed shovel to hit you in the back with, it ain't much to see.  Unless you just like seeing a big boy throw punches like a double windmill.  (I've seen both.  You've only heard lies of his feats.)
> 
> You just keep feeding him all those artery cloggers.  He'll have a heart-attack just thinking about swinging a shovel.
> 
> But I know he's been campaigning for support on here, and it looks like it's gotten him at least one endorsement.



Seems to me you might be scared of getting your tail whipped for running your mouth. You have no facts, only baseless accusations. 

And who is the bigger and better man? The one that chooses to remain silent on the issue or you who acts like a child as you continue to post and slander him? 

Seems to me that you are the only one on here flapping your big lips about the issue, making your case publicly, and trying to keep things stirred up.

That's real mature man. You need to grow up and act your age. You are making yourself look very foolish.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 3, 2012)

JD said:


> Seems to me you might be scared of getting your tail whipped for running your mouth. You have no facts, only baseless accusations.
> 
> And who is the bigger and better man? The one that chooses to remain silent on the issue or you who acts like a child as you continue to post and slander him?
> 
> ...



And you look foolish by being his mouthpiece.  I haven't had to place a single phone call to rally anyone to defend me.  

Remain silent on the issue?  PLEASE.  He's been burning up the phone lines since Friday pleading his case to anyone who will listen.  I've heard this from more than one.

I have all the facts I need.  You and he have ZERO.  Please tell my what "accusation" you need the facts on.  Please tell me what "slander" I have committed.  

Why are you even jumping in?  So that he can "remain quiet" and use someone else to stir things up.  All was quite until you were used as a puppet to speak his words.

I am afraid of nothing from your boy.  Since you and he can't seem to identify the truth when you see it, there it is.

I've know him for 25 years.  You've known him for 2.5.  I know a lot more of what I'm talking about than you.


----------



## JD (Jun 3, 2012)

Just let it go man. You're acting like a child.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 3, 2012)

JD said:


> Just let it go man. You're acting like a child.



Coming from his mouth piece jumping in the middle for no reason, I don't place any stock in your opinion.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll chime in, since I have just as much right to speak onn it as JD, 

I was there Friday, Bradley never one time said anything negative towards this other person, but I heard that one you're defending run his mouth to several other guys there about the issue.  He kept making snide remarks. check your info bro before you go accusing Bradley.  I'll e glad to give you some references that will back up what we are saying.  You need to grow up and stop butting in other folks business.

I have recieved a couple phone calls asking me what the deal was, I told em what I saw with MY eyes and heard with my ears, not what some lame brain told me.

So JD you let it go man, this really doesn't concern you.
Hey chadair, why don't you tell what really happened since you were there, and you too brownceluse.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I'll chime in, since I have just as much right to speak onn it as JD,
> 
> I was there Friday, Bradley never one time said anything negative towards this other person, but I heard that one you're defending run his mouth to several other guys there about the issue.  He kept making snide remarks. check your info bro before you go accusing Bradley.  I'll e glad to give you some references that will back up what we are saying.  You need to grow up and stop butting in other folks business.
> 
> ...


I love everybody. I dont think my two cents would make a difference on either side. I think it's time for Randy and Bradley to meet up somewhere just the two of them and get it dealt with. If it's time to throw down then trow down. If it can be worked out without punches thrown the get it worked out. I dont think going back and forth on here will do anything for either one of their cause. What I usually do if I have a problem with another person is I go to that person in private and try to get it worked out. If that doesnt work then I dont think I would get on a internet forum in front of a bunch of people that I really dont know and let everyone see my buisiness if I could help it. The only advice I could give to the two is meet up and shut up! I'm tired of hearing about it!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 3, 2012)

One thing I will say, Bradley hasn't called me whining about it, he can handle his own affairs. 

I'll say this and I mean it from the bottom of my heart, I saw firsthand how a certain whiner would make snide remarks towards me about my height, getting no support, but when I cracked back on him and most folks busted a gut, he would get mad, and always run for help from someone else. I don't need help.  He's older than me, and he wants to flap the lips about me but then when I flap back he gets all bent out of shape.   Poor baby, 

For example, JD he told and admin that was there with us that my avatar should be changed to a Jeff Gordon avatar, cause he knows I don't like Jeff and I've accused Jeff of being "sweet to the touch", so I fired back that his avatar should be changed to the Funny Badger with a Boy George face on it, then he goes inside and says something to our waitress and she comes out and says " I hear ya'll are more flexible than ya'll look, I want to see the video", then I told her that he had a video out where he's in the shower and so fat that he has to grease it just to turn around, everyone laughed out loud including the admin and he got mad and shut up. 

Like I said, you think Boudreaux should grow up, ha maybe you need to find out a lil more info from other folks before you assume something. I've always heard, when 5 folks tell the same story and only one person has a different story, nmore times than not, those 5 are telling the truth.  So please get all the facts straight, cause when you don't then you make yourself look childish defending something you absolutely have no clue about.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 3, 2012)

Well said brownceluse. I think that most of the folks that really know both of them know the truth.  I agree I would try and work it out. It's a shame that one would throw a friendship away over some funny pics on the internet, talk about growing up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, what ever went on CAN be worked out! It's just going to require the individuals involved to be mature about it and want to work it out. I don't want to sound like Dr. Phil, but look, families have fights, best friends have fights, it's all a part of human nature. We can say or do something in an instant that we'll regret after things have calmed down. 

We're all capable of it! But a real man, as hard as it may be, will admit when he's wrong and try to make things right.

I hope you guys will give it some thought and work things out. Be a man and reach out to one another, don't wait for the other to do so. I've seen friendships made stronger because of some dumb stuff. Most of it was childish, too. 

Hope you guys don't mind me chiming in.

Best wishes to all involved!


----------



## chadair (Jun 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> That ham is good but salty salty.


I like my ham salty


Silver Britches said:


> Well, what ever went on CAN be worked out! It's just going to require the individuals involved to be mature about it and want to work it out. I don't want to sound like Dr. Phil, but look, families have fights, best friends have fights, it's all a part of human nature. We can say or do something in an instant that we'll regret after things have calmed down.
> 
> We're all capable of it! But a real man, as hard as it may be, will admit when he's wrong and try to make things right.
> 
> ...


next to the food that this thread is actually about, this is the best post in it!! 

it doesn't matter who I side with, what I heard or seen, it isnt goin to change the way these 2 feel about each other. And personally I just assume to be left outta the middle of it


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh no. Guys just remember that technology is a beautiful thing and so is the ignore button so says one certain individual. So far, I have made his ignore list but the way this thing is going I see many more, in the near future, making this elite club. The more I have thought about it, maybe I was a little harsh with the NC talk. Personally from his posts, I really don't think that he made it past November when LSU beat Bama and now that he realizes that another game was played in January and Bama won he has gone off the deep end even causing problems within his own fan base. Maybe he has been listening to Bobby Hebert or something.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 3, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Well, what ever went on CAN be worked out! It's just going to require the individuals involved to be mature about it and want to work it out. I don't want to sound like Dr. Phil, but look, families have fights, best friends have fights, it's all a part of human nature. We can say or do something in an instant that we'll regret after things have calmed down.
> 
> We're all capable of it! But a real man, as hard as it may be, will admit when he's wrong and try to make things right.
> 
> ...



Sound advice.

And before he requested the thread be pulled last week, I post an apology for any wrong I had ever made against him and asked forgiveness.  

This was after I was the one cussed out for something I didn't do.

His response was to call people over the weekend and spread more lies about me and text someone today that I am a "blanking" moron who likes little boys.


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 4, 2012)

Brownceluse won $2500 on a scratch off Saturday and told me to tell y'all he's buying lunch FOR EVERYONE FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## huntinstuff (Jun 4, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> Brownceluse won $2500 on a scratch off Saturday and told me to tell y'all he's buying lunch FOR EVERYONE FRIDAY!!!!!



I will be sure to make it to the next one, then.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 4, 2012)

Celuse you are the man!  I'll take a couple pounds of mudbugs.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 4, 2012)

brown recluse...is this true?



BTW, you guys actually have each others phone numbers?...weird.


LMRO at this thread.  Looks like I missed a good un.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> brown recluse...is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was true no one would know.....


----------



## huntinstuff (Jun 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> If it was true no one would know.....



So you are backing out on your promise, huh? Seems like there are a lot of unsavory, less than trustworthy characters hanging around in this sports forum. Not so sure i want to hang out with such riffraff.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 4, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> Brownceluse won $2500 on a scratch off Saturday and told me to tell y'all he's buying lunch FOR EVERYONE FRIDAY!!!!!




Sounds good to me!  I think he should owes me a lunch anyway.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> So you are backing out on your promise, huh? Seems like there are a lot of unsavory, less than trustworthy characters hanging around in this sports forum. Not so sure i want to hang out with such riffraff.



You owe me some iron pot gumbo anyway...When I get that I might buy your lunch......


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Sounds good to me!  I think he should owes me a lunch anyway.



You owe me son! Now go call randy and make up or shut up !


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You owe me son! Now go call randy and make up or shut up !



  Or someone bring some boxing gloves and let's see who can back up all the talk.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 4, 2012)

The opponent:


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You owe me son! Now go call randy and make up or shut up !






BTW, is that Ol' Red in your avatar?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> BTW, is that Ol' Red in your avatar?



Negative. Ol red and Erk shouldn't even be mentioned in the same sentence!


----------

